# 5 star general cichlid?



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

hi,
i have a 75 gallon tank that currently houses 9 inkfin calvus and 3 cuckoo catfish. the original plan was to re-stock it with a single midas/red devil, however i reseaved an email asking if i would be willing to trade the calvus for 3 5 star generals and some other african cichlid.
i did some research as i always do when considering new inhabitants, however i can say that there is not a whole lot of info on 5 stars.
can anyone who has kept them help me out with some ifo on them? i know the general stuff about them being in the same family as red jewel cichlids, and there general water parameters, however there is not a lot of info on tank set-ups and there feeding habits.
any info/personal experience is much appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

While they are african, they actually need water parameters more similar to most new world cichlids. PH of 6.5-7.5 and relatively soft water. They are Highly aggressive and piscivorous. It will eat any fish it can fit into its mouth. They are pair breeders and are generally only housed in a species only tank. I have friends that have kept them in the past and they rival some of the meanest new word cichlids for how aggressive they are.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They are currently in the same genus as Red Jewels, all Cichlids are in the same Family (Cichlidae). They are not that picky about water, they will thrive and spawn in hard, alkaline conditions or soft, acid. These fish occur in brackish waters as well as fresh soft water, so may be assumed to be extremely adaptable. They are highly aggressive, as noted; in fact, many less aggressive species of West African Cichlids have the same pattern to scare away fry predators. "Five Star General" is usually _Hemichromis elongatus_, which is the most available. It is actually the smallest of the three described species of five spot "Jewels", but still gets large. I think it is also the most colorful of the three, which isn't saying much.


----------

